# Effeminate in I Corinthians 6:9



## Jake (Aug 2, 2014)

Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind

What kinds of sin are associated with the effeminate? Is this translation, also used by American Standard, New American Standard, Young's, and others, a good one?


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Aug 2, 2014)

In the Greek, the word "effeminate" is "malakoi" and the word for "abusers of themselves with mankind" is "arsenokoitai".

Some Greek scholars claim that "malakoi" is the receptive male partner of homosexual sex (thus, "effeminate") and the "active" male partner of homosexual sex is "arsenokoitai".

Some modern translations for that reason translate BOTH words as "homosexuals".


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2014)

Sean,

So there is no textual issue here, but a translation difference? I thought maybe some version(s) of the Critical Text left it out, as the ESV and NIV didn't have two words here.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Aug 3, 2014)

Nope. Just a translational difference. I am not as much of an expert as others, but I know of no textual variant.


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2014)

Any other thoughts on the translation and what effeminate means in this context?


----------

